
Show HN: Logo Crunch – Make your high-res logo legible at lower resolutions - Jack000
http://brandmark.io/logo-crunch/
======
bradknowles
Hmm. This website doesn't seem to work well on iOS.

~~~
Jack000
what's the issue? I'll have a look

